# my dogs



## pottyhouse (Nov 4, 2007)

after a long walk in Chatsworth. We had just rescued the springer and had owned her for 7 days. Think she thought she had arrived in heaven!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely dogs....


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

It's a great photo - and Chatsworth is one of my favouriite places.


----------



## pottyhouse (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment, I don't think you can beat Chatsworth Show for the dog-friendliness unless anyone else can tell me another??!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

that's a great pic


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Great pic they look as though they have always been together-gorgeous


----------



## pottyhouse (Nov 4, 2007)

At the seaside















[/ATTACH]


----------

